# Olive Ball Jar Closing today



## botlenut (Oct 25, 2009)

Just a tip for you Jar Collectors. My Olive Ball Pint closes today. If you havent checked it out, heres a link. Its a beauty.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180421612059&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## ajohn (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow,I figured $225.00 - $300.00,but $500.00!Way to go!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats!!! now i need to go dig a few of those. WOW!!


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow I saw this jar a few days ago, it's unique! Congrats on a successfull ending. I've dug and searched for 30 years and never seen one locally. Are this in the northeast only?


----------



## botlenut (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking 200-300 would be a great result. I was pretty amazed when it went over 500 in the last 3 seconds.  I've been digging for 10 years, we dig what seams like hundreds of commen Fruit Jars every summer. Thats the first Colored one I have ever dug. We're in a great dump this summer, getting some nice bottles. It sucks it will be frozen like a rock within a few weeks.
     I had someone that was interested in buying this Jar before I listed it. I almost offered it with a asking price of 200. Glad I decided to list it. [][]   I have a Green Quart  Ball Mason I may list soon, from the same dump. I didnt get this one cleaned, but its pretty nice. Hopefully it will do well. Thanks to all for the nice comments about my Jar.


----------

